# Platys, Guppies and Tetras...Oh my!



## dshower (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a fairly new (2 months) 15g tank that currently has 3 neon tetras, and 6 guppies in it. I saw red Mickey Mouse platys today and thought they were really cool looking. How many platys should there be together and do they get along with the guppies and tetras? Will that be too many fish in a 15g?Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Everything would get along, but I think you already have enough fish in your tank. If things are going well and they are all healthy, leave it be.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Same advice, lol. Platies and Guppies don't need to be in schools. Neons are schooling fish, and should be in groups of 6+, _but_ if you're three are healthy and happy then don't add anymore - don't want to risk overstocking and running into problems.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello ds...

You have a very young tank, running two months, so no more fish are needed. Really, unless all your Guppies are males, you'll have an overstocking issue within a month or two. Guppies typically drop fry every 28 days if conditions are good. Anywhere from a dozen to several times that many. A 15 G tank is too small for breeding machines like Guppies, unless you have all males.

I have large tanks of Fancy Guppies and never bought males, because the females you get from the pet store are raised with males, so they're all pregnant when you buy them. You'll have plenty of both sexes in a very short time.

I keep a lot of Fancy Guppies, 1,000 or so individuals and frankly, the two 30 G tanks I have are a little crowded. Even my 55 Gs have around 150 individuals each, so I'm doing large water changes most days of the week. I love it though. Anyway, I'd start thinking about getting a larger tank or farming out your Guppy fry.

B


----------



## dshower (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Just wanted a little more color in the tank, but you're right. I do have guppy babies already in a separate tank and don't know what I'm going to do with them frankly. My male died a couple weeks ago so now the only male I have are the baby ones. I'm excited to have these fish and probably want more than I can handle and the platys were really cool looking.  A bigger tank is out of the question at the moment so I'll just hold steady with the ones I have for now. Don't want to overstock that's for sure. Thanks again!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Female livebearers can continue to have fry without the male. Just so you know you may see more, despite the male being dead.


----------

